# Why is there no native iscsi-target in FreeBSD



## mix_room (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there any reason why netbsd's iscsi-target has not been included into base? 

My primary reason for asking is that I would really like to export some ZFS file-systems via iscsi. I was able to export zpools by using them as a target for iscsi-target, but that loses, at least some, of the gains from using ZFS.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2009)

If I recall correctly, this was already answered.

iscsi is slow, [and most users don't use it, probably]

search forum for original answer


----------



## phoenix (Nov 20, 2009)

There are a couple of different iscsi targets available in the ports tree.  There's the NetBSD port (iscsi-target), but there's also a FreeBSD-specific one (istgt) that's targeted at users of ZFS.

Until one emerges as the better solution for FreeBSD, and someone steps up to maintain it (and to integrate it into the shareiscsi property in ZFS), and there's enough demand for it in the base, then they will remain in the ports tree.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 20, 2009)

Isn't there one in FreeNAS? _and thats based on FreeBSD_, I saw the guy's from Hak5 messing round with it recently in their VM segments.

Scratch that they are moving over to debian Linux to be exact, that has killed my buzz a little.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 28, 2009)

currently using NetBSD's version and it works great. interesting there is a performance issue, I did not see that... maybe the search function will help.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 29, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Isn't there one in FreeNAS? _and thats based on FreeBSD_, I saw the guy's from Hak5 messing round with it recently in their VM segments.



There are two iscsi target apps in the ports tree.



> Scratch that they are moving over to debian Linux to be exact, that has killed my buzz a little.



No, it's forking off into two separate projects:  FreeNAS will remain based on FreeBSD and maintained by ixsystems; CoreNAS will be based on Debian.


----------



## FBSD (Jan 12, 2010)

*CoreNAS*

More info can be found on the CoreNAS about page


----------

